# crazy kuhli loaches?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Very normal loach behavior. Think of it as they're healthy and happy. I had a loach swim back and forth really fast for 2 days straight, even at night.

I hear weather loaches will do this when there is a thunder storm that's about to hit, hence their name.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

that is a relief, thanks!

i was 1/2 hoping that it was a good thing, but i didn't want to really believe it because i have had such bad luck with fish lately. 

glad to know it is ok!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I see mine more and more in my tank now. They like having lots of hiding spots and the more spots they have, the more active they become. Once they have an "escape route" mapped out and numerous places to hide, they come out more and play. A few of mine do laps around the tank as well.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks! 

i just found one draped through the centre of one of the plants.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you want to see these these guys in their splendor.... Get an actnic light and turn it on at night when the regular lights go out.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

i would need a new hood. actually, i would love to have a new hood... 

i may end up with a new tank! my husband suggested buying a 60 gal from a friend of ours this evening. so exciting! 60 gal tank and canister filter! woo! i am going to have to think about it but it is VERY tempting.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> ...I hear weather loaches will do this when there is a thunder storm that's about to hit, hence their name.


 YES! 

I had one for 3 years in a 55hex with a few Orandas. He had a better record than the Weatherman. I wish they didn't like to dig so much. I'd like to have one again. I understand they are more sensitive to barometric pressure changes than most of the typical aquarium fish.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

that is really cool! i just looked them up, they get big! maybe one day i will have a tank that i can fit one in


----------

